# my wedding!!!



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

i have just got married on saturday and had a wonderful day except in the church i heard a new born baby cry. i had said to all people coming no children except nieces and nephews and my god daughter as i can deal with them. but i knew there was no newborns as they are all older. one of my husbands friends had brought there 5 day old son. i was upset about this as i find it dfficult around newborns and pregnant women. i wanted my special day to be without my fertility issues but this just brought it all back i was fuming after i had asked for no children. do you think it was inapproprate (sorry cant spell) of them to bring him. sorry for moaning 

thanks
xxxx


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

Congratulations on your wedding.

Personally

I think they should have rung and asked or not turned up.  I know when my 2 where born I wouldn't have left them at 5 days old with anybody, so I wouldn't have gone    (but would have sent DH and rung)

When I got married I had no children to the sit down meal (bar niece & nephew) but the evening do everybody came.

Sharon xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

If I had a newborn and was due to go to a wedding with no kids I think I'd at the very least ring and ask if it's ok if it was clear that kids weren't invited. It's a shame that this put a damper on what should be the happiest day of your life when you're looking to the future together rather than worrying about past worries.


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

i specifically had said no kids they brought him to the church then her mum took him in the evening . i thought it was really in conciderate as they all no the problems we have been through and i explained that we would not be visiting them because of the baby . i no this might sound cruel but i cannot put my self through it i need to keep my self sane. xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Zoe!

First congratulations on getting married!

I agree, if these people were specificially asked not to bring children and knew your circumstances, bringing a child to the service is just not on.  Inconsiderate is right.

Hugs

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your wedding hun.  I agree with Sue - if you asked for no children then they should have stuck to that xxx


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

they had the cheek to come up to me at the reception and say did u see leon at the church we bought him a cute outfit its a shame he couldnt come to the reception i was soooo angry but didnt want to cause a scene s just smiled and walked away. the whole day was perfect apart from that . i got back to the hotel room and had a bit of a cry.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

First of all hunny huge   secondly huge congratulations on getting married hunny   they were inconsiderate and should have made alternative arrangements if they wanted to come to your wedding; at the end of the day it was your and your husbands special day and they should have had more consideration... I am sorry that it upset you hunny but would hate for it to mar the memories of your special day .. try and focus on the good parts of the day   as it will always be your special day hunny   I can understand not wanting to leave a 5 day old for long but they could have left him with someone close to them for the time of the wedding I am sure but were probably too wrapped up in their newborn bliss to think about your feelings .. but life is too short to focus on them hunny its you and your hubby that are important  

Cat x


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

think it hit me hard as my test date was the day before the wedding and i got a BFN so wasnt really wat i needed


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i agree with cat, dont let it spoil what was a lovely day apart from that


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Bless you hunny ..and your wedding day is a highly emotional day anyway so no wonder it all made you feel so overwhelmed


----------

